# Gehäuselüfter pfeift



## Emiterr123 (20. Februar 2015)

*Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

Hallo zusammen,

habe das Problem das mein Gehäuselüfter Silverstone SST-FN121-P (120mm) "pfeift". Ich habe zwei davon, der andere pfeift nicht.  Ich habe beide an der Lüftersteuerung Scythe Master Flat II hängen. Ist das Lager defekt oder was könnte das sein?


----------



## Goldini50 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

Evntl. ist auch die Spule locker..


----------



## Die_Himbeere (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

Wie alt ist der Lüfter?

MfG


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

In der Regel dürfte das ein Defekt sein.
Wenn du noch Garantie auf den Lüfter hast, wende dich an den Hersteller.
Wenn nicht, kauf dir hochwertigere von Noctua, Be Quiet. Noiseblocker,...
Die Lebenszeit von Budget-Lüftern ist leider nicht sehr hoch.


----------



## Fre3eman (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

Wird das Lager sein, was soll sonst kaputt gehen, ist ja nichts weiter mechanisches dran


----------



## Goldini50 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

Eig. egal welches Teil kaputt ist - ich würde mir im Endeffekt was neues holen und mich nicht mit der Reparatur beschäftigen - gute Marken wurden ja schon genannt ...


----------



## fxler (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

Würde ich auch sagen  - Neuen Kaufen.
So teuer sind die Teile jetzt auch nicht.
Ich persönlich kann dir die BeQuiet Pure Wings 140mm empfehlen.
Ich denke mal aber, wenn die alten 120er sind, wirst du wohl 140er optional nicht reinbekommen, ansonsten gibt es die von mir genannten bestimmt auch in einer 120mm Ausführung ^^


----------



## Fre3eman (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*



fxler schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen  - Neuen Kaufen.
> So teuer sind die Teile jetzt auch nicht.
> Ich persönlich kann dir die BeQuiet Pure Wings 140mm empfehlen.
> Ich denke mal aber, wenn die alten 120er sind, wirst du wohl 140er optional nicht reinbekommen, ansonsten gibt es die von mir genannten bestimmt auch in einer 120mm Ausführung ^^



Hier mit PMW https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet!/...häuselüfter/html/product/1049497?event=search
oder auch ohne: https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet!/...ehäuselüfter/html/product/989338?event=search


----------



## Emiterr123 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*



Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Wie alt ist der Lüfter?
> 
> MfG



Haben ihn vor ca. 3 Monaten gekauft.


----------



## Emiterr123 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> In der Regel dürfte das ein Defekt sein.
> Wenn du noch Garantie auf den Lüfter hast, wende dich an den Hersteller.
> Wenn nicht, kauf dir hochwertigere von Noctua, Be Quiet. Noiseblocker,...
> Die Lebenszeit von Budget-Lüftern ist leider nicht sehr hoch.



Habe das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 und ich verstehe einfach nicht warum man nur 120mm an der Front befestigen kann. Ist der größte Kritikpunkt an dem Gehäuse. Habe sonst nur be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm PWM als Gehäuselüfter. Wollte eigentlich die SW 2 120mm kaufen, sollen aber nicht so toll sein (nicht so leise).
Mit Noctua NF-A15 150mm x 140mm Gehäuselüfter war ich relativ unzufrieden, deswegen kommen mir keine Noctua Lüfter ins Gehäuse (höchstens auf den CPU Kühler, da sind sie top). 
Und die Silverstone sind bei PC Games Hardware auf Platz vier oder fünf, da dachte ich mir kann ich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Emiterr123 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*



fxler schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen  - Neuen Kaufen.
> So teuer sind die Teile jetzt auch nicht.
> Ich persönlich kann dir die BeQuiet Pure Wings 140mm empfehlen.
> Ich denke mal aber, wenn die alten 120er sind, wirst du wohl 140er optional nicht reinbekommen, ansonsten gibt es die von mir genannten bestimmt auch in einer 120mm Ausführung ^^



Die Pure Wings haben mich nicht so überzeugt.


----------



## Emiterr123 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*



Fre3eman schrieb:


> Wird das Lager sein, was soll sonst kaputt gehen, ist ja nichts weiter mechanisches dran



Könnte es vielleicht an der Steuerung liegen oder am Y-Kabel?


----------



## Emiterr123 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

Könnt ihr mir einen Lüfter empfehlen? Er sollte sehr leise sein, auch bei 12 V.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

Was ist für dich denn "leise"? 

Würde da am ehesten zu den ULN-Modellen von Noctua greifen,
z.B. den hier: Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Emiterr123 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Was ist für dich denn "leise"?
> 
> Würde da am ehesten zu den ULN-Modellen von Noctua greifen,
> z.B. den hier: Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Was für mich leise ist? Die Silent Wings 2 140mm finde ich leise. 

Die Noctua Lüfter sind super verarbeitet, aber einfach nicht silent.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

Wegen den NF-A15?
Auf wie viel RPM liefen sie denn bei dir, dass du mit denen unzufrieden warst?

Die ULN-Modelle sind eigentlich immer auf 700-800 RPM limitiert und haben in der Praxis - so zumindest bei den S12A als Beispiel - keine 10 dB auf 12V.
Die Silent Wings 2 von Be Quiet hingegen kannst du bei 120mm eigentlich vergessen, weil sie mit 1500 RPM laufen.  Die PWM-Variante hat zwar nur 1000 RPM, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind die 120mm-Modelle einfach kein Vergleich zu den 140mm (da viel zu laut).
Wenn du die Lüfter mit 12V betrieben möchtest, bleibt dir eigentlich nur noch ein ULN von Noctua, wenn es wirklich leise sein soll.
Alternativ ein eLoop B12-1. Allerdings neigen die Noiseblocker schon mal gerne zu störenden Nebengeräuschen. Würde sie (also die eLoops) auch nicht als Intake hinter Lüftergittern einsetzen, weil sie dann unangenehm rauschen.


----------



## Emiterr123 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

Hatten den NF-A15 immer so 500 - 600 RPM. Ich fand ihn einfach nicht "laufruhig". Hatte immer so ein leichtes Klackern. Hat mich immer ganz verrückt gemacht. 
Okay, schau mir mal die ULN Modelle an. Danke für deine Hilfe und danke, dass du dir so viel Zeit genommen hast. Berichte dann wie mir die Lüfter gefallen haben.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter pfeift*

Keine Ursache!
Für den Vergleich empfehle ich unter anderem:
https://www.youtube.com/user/CoolingTechnique/videos
103 12cm case fans review | Hardware.Info United States
http://us.hardware.info/comparisont...301-159638-184801-242737-225125-232575-232577

Da kann man sich zumindest mal einen ungefähren Eindruck von dem jeweiligen Modell verschaffen


----------

